# Anyone tried a naturopathic dr?



## PrivatePracticeFan (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone sees.has had success with a naturopathic dr? I'm desperate for relief from whatever is going on with my stomach and I also have some other conditions as well.ThanksMelissa


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw two different naturopaths, for two years each. I went gluten free and dairy free on both their suggestions, but I had no relief from my sympotms. They do give great nutritional advice. They treat your whole body, not just your symptoms. Therefore, it takes a long time to weed through all the stuff, and its costly if you don't have a medical plan. I have a good plan, so I didn't mind the costs so much; but I can't say it worked for me. Good Luck and let us know.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i knwo of a couple people on this board who have gone to natural dr's..but i cant afford it so i go it alone..i just weed out the foods that cause me pain and try to find things that work for me


----------



## TM18 (Feb 19, 2008)

If it were up to the medical doctors, my son would be on a medication that required an EKG first. That's when I took matters into my own hands, checked with my chiropractor who is very educated on natural supplements, and went the natural route. My son had already cut out all of the foods that triggered his IBS at least 6 months ago but still suffered for weeks on end. I put him on the following and he hasn't had a flare up in since he started 2 months ago. And it is not expensive. Go to a healthfood store and geteppermint Gels- (must be enteric coated with ginger & fennel oils) 1 -AM and 1- PM. 90 tabs cost 11.99Intestinal Care DF (good bacteria) 1x a day after dinner - 26.99 (must be kept in refrig.- mix 1/2 tsp with water)I have him take isotonic vitamins- multi, calcium, opc 3- because you absorb 95% of the nutritional value within 5-15 minutes- just drink it on an empty stomach. It does not upset his stomach.When he sticks to this regiment daily, he is fine. Maybe it will help you also.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

yes yes yes try it it was worth it 2 me but it is EXPENSIVE although if you wanna skip it i will tell you the advice she gave me... she said go on a digestive enzyme and i did (I go to amazon.com and buy now digestive enzymes) also she told me to go on a mucusless diet for 2 weeks. you can google it and try it for 2 weeks it will calm ur tummy? also while on amazon.com go to the digestive advantage ibs page this pill has CURED some people of ibs... also if it doesnt work money back gaurantee... love, fellow sufferer.


----------



## PrivatePracticeFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for your replys!Well after some thought I decided to see a naturopathic dr. I took copies of my endoscopy/colonoscopy,etc. I had blood work done as well. The blood results indicated a problem. My Ferritin, iron, vitamin D, etc was low. So after reading labs and my history she suggested that I have celiac disease. I was just told that on Tues of this past wk. So I've had no gluten from Wed till now and still going. I've also been eating no dairy or meat.She had also given me a probiotic, multi vitamin,iron supplement,suggested castor oil liver pack, etc. So I'm eating healthier and drinking more h2o, but still having a constipation problem. I don't get it at all! I think my endometriosis has something to do with this issue.Its early and I'm hoping things will improve. I'm glad I sought after a naturopathic drs advice! They sometimes care more than regular drs and are more aggressive! Melissa


----------



## goofygutgal (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there! I've been to quite a few naturopathic docs and just like regular docs, there are some good and some not so good! You are absolutely correct in your assessment of their bedside manner though! They LOVE to talk about poop!Iron supplements are impossible for people with c. I too am borderline anemic but taking any iron pill would probably land me in the hospital with an impaction. My naturopath even gave me a specially blended iron pill created solely for people with c and STILL it bound me for days. For me, if I can't get my needed iron from the foods I eat, I will just suffer without it.One of the BEST treatments I have had in the last 30 years of dealing with IBS is colon hydrotherapy. It was recommended to me by my GI (of all people!) after I was dx with a colon impaction. A good hydrotherapy clinic will also have a nutritionist on staff that can advise on specific foods that will help with c. The treatments themselves made me feel better than I have in decades. It is not a cure, but it was still well worth the time and effort. Because it was recommended to me by a doc, it was also convered by my insurance.Good luck!


----------



## tova194 (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a good experience with a chiropractor in resolving constipation?


----------



## Chrissy7 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to say that IBS is something that hadbeen impacting my life for the last 2 years but I feel as though I have finally found something for it. Its called Iberogast and it contains all these herbal extracts. My doctor recommended it becuase apparently her GIs recommend it to her patients. Either way, it works and I couldn't be happier! You guys should try it and let me know your success stories too!!


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm seeing one right now, with a high focus on nutrition. I have not felt this good in years. Here is what I did. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=94551


----------



## tova194 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Chrissy,does this product help with your constipation, and have you tried other remedies before tying this one


----------

